# Wiha vs. Wera



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I worked with a guy a few years ago that was a mechanic in a former life. He never understood electricians love affair with Klein. I think he was a Mac guy. Said Klein couldn’t hold up to Mac. Personally I didn’t like the grip of his screwdrivers. 

So I tried Whia. While the handles are supper comfortable, I don’t think they are any better. Unless you buy the ones with the metal on the end of the handle, there pretty soft. It didn’t take much to mar up the handles of the daily driver. I had a metal in the handle screwdriver once. Tossed it out in the first few weeks after the first “mishap”. 

You can’t really buy them in sets, because you wind up with small sizes that you just won’t use. I bought a set, and then some singles in the sizes that I would need everyday that weren’t in the set. The Whia’s are the only screwdrivers in my tool bag for the last year and a half, but I barely use tools lately, so there pretty new. I should start a thread on everyone’s favorite mouse. Mines a trackball. With a conventional mouse my arm would fall off by the end of the week. 

Maybe the tweakers are different. I never got much use out of the Klein’s before they were twisted up.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

It's a good thing screwdrivers are cheap because I have managed to waste a lot of money on screwdrivers. 

For a multi-tip, I used to like the Lenox 9-in-1 a lot, but now the Wera Kraftform Kompact is my favorite, because I can use the bits and the bitholder in an impact driver. 










As James Bond as that screwdriver is, I am thinking I might have been better off with the Megapro Megalok. It's not as fancy, but I might be better off with the bigger bits. 










For regular screwdrivers, I only really care about the Phillips #2 and Square #2. The smaller ones - just doesn't matter that much, I will use the multi bit or a Husky or Craftsman made in USA and not worry about it. The slotted beater - a cheapie or a flea market find is fine. 

I bought a couple but I won't bother with Wera or Wiha regular screwdrivers any more, I am afraid they just didn't live up to the reviews for me. I didn't like the size / fit of the tips and the handles are not as good as the plain straight rubber covered like on the Kleins etc. I am still happy with Klein but I see Ideal has similar made in USA screwdrivers, I might try those at some point.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

> I bought a couple but I won't bother with Wera or Wiha regular screwdrivers any more, I am afraid they just didn't live up to the reviews for me. I didn't like the size / fit of the tips and *the handles* are not as good as the plain straight rubber covered like on the Kleins etc. I am still happy with Klein but I see Ideal has similar made in USA screwdrivers, I might try those at some point.


I have never worked with some of the handles they have on those drivers, so I was wondering how they felt to actually work with.

Maybe I should look into the Ideal if they are USA made, worth a shot. 

I have the Megalok tamper proof set, very nice tool and have had if for years now. I am not sure they make it anymore, but they did have them in stainless for at least a while. It was nice as I did a lot of work on one of the piers, and my tools were not too delighted with it.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

cabletie said:


> I worked with a guy a few years ago that was a mechanic in a former life. He never understood electricians love affair with Klein. I think he was a Mac guy. Said Klein couldn’t hold up to Mac. Personally I didn’t like the grip of his screwdrivers.
> 
> So I tried Whia. While the handles are supper comfortable, I don’t think they are any better. Unless you buy the ones with the metal on the end of the handle, there pretty soft. It didn’t take much to mar up the handles of the daily driver. I had a metal in the handle screwdriver once. Tossed it out in the first few weeks after the first “mishap”.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately Mac has taken a dive lately as Stanley has replaced much of their line with imports. Stanley really killed a good line when they closed the Sabina factory.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

> I have never worked with some of the handles they have on those drivers, so I was wondering how they felt to actually work with.


The Whia handles are super comfortable. But I think the yellow plastic in the Klein handles hold up better. After some hits on the Whia’s, I was smoothing them over with a razor knife. 

I also bought/tried their Robertson tips with the Pro Turn 2000 handles. The’re even more comfortable. They cost even less than their others. But I think they are cheaper for a reason. I can’t say how they’ll hold up. I never get a chance to use them. Although the #2 is always in my pouch when I wear it.

I think they have a red handle Pro Turn 2000. Maybe they are better?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

So searching around for new drivers, I found that Tekton is USA made. I found some of their tools at a garage sale once and bought them for next to nothing. I didn't realize they were made in Michigan.

I may check out their drivers too: https://www.tekton.com/phillips-screwdrivers


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Have a set of Klein and a set of Wiha. I hands down prefer the Wiha, though nowadays its whatever comes to hand first and that's usually the 11 in 1. I have never had a problem with the handles marring, and find the Wiha grip superior to others I've used. I picked up one of the Wera multi drivers posted above recently for another rig I have. Have not used it yet, but its a nice tool. Still prefer the ergonomic handle of the Wiha over the Wera.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

cabletie said:


> The Whia handles are super comfortable. But I think the yellow plastic in the Klein handles hold up better. After some hits on the Whia’s, I was smoothing them over with a razor knife.
> 
> I also bought/tried their Robertson tips with the Pro Turn 2000 handles. The’re even more comfortable. They cost even less than their others. But I think they are cheaper for a reason. I can’t say how they’ll hold up. I never get a chance to use them. Although the #2 is always in my pouch when I wear it.
> 
> I think they have a red handle Pro Turn 2000. Maybe they are better?



Surely you're not surprised the handles get wrecked if you're hitting them? Are you talking about beaters? (not to say I've never smoothed one out with a razor knife before :shifty


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I still use a Klein 600-4 for most of my screw driving, but pretty much all my other screwdrivers are Wera with a few Wihas mixed in. I prefer the Klein grip over the Weras, but the Wera tips are far superior. I have just gotten used to buying a new Klein straight blade every 4-6 months, and the old ones become beaters.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I have both Wera and Wiha at work, and truthfully I don't know which is which unless I read the handles. They're both fine brands. The demise of Klein... yup. At home, I am using the same set of Snap-On screwdrivers I bought when I was a teenager. Truth be told, if I had to buy another set of general purpose screwdrivers today I'd likely hunt down the Snap-On man.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

stuiec said:


> Surely you're not surprised the handles get wrecked if you're hitting them? Are you talking about beaters? (not to say I've never smoothed one out with a razor knife before :shifty


I think it was the 8mm size. The normal large screwdriver. I never really have a dedicated beater screwdriver. Just replace after they’ve been touched up a few times with a file. In this case I wasn’t really whaling on it. Must have hit it on an angle, or maybe the opening in the cutters hit it. I usually use the flat side of the pliers. It left a jagged spur right where the palm goes. Since the razor knife was in the apron, that’s what I used.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

cabletie said:


> I think it was the 8mm size. The normal large screwdriver. I never really have a dedicated beater screwdriver. Just replace after they’ve been touched up a few times with a file. In this case I wasn’t really whaling on it. Must have hit it on an angle, or maybe the opening in the cutters hit it. I usually use the flat side of the pliers. It left a jagged spur right where the palm goes. Since the razor knife was in the apron, that’s what I used.


I know exactly what you're talking about. If you do any tapping on the Wihas they end up with a sharp bit of the plastic that needs smoothing. I accept that trade off being that the tips don't round (mostly robertson up here) the first time a screw is encountered like the Kleins.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> I have both Wera and Wiha at work, and truthfully I don't know which is which unless I read the handles. They're both fine brands. The demise of Klein... yup. At home, I am using the same set of Snap-On screwdrivers I bought when I was a teenager. Truth be told, if I had to buy another set of general purpose screwdrivers today I'd likely hunt down the Snap-On man.


Was Snap-on in business in 1834?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

cabletie said:


> I worked with a guy a few years ago that was a mechanic in a former life. He never understood electricians love affair with Klein. I think he was a Mac guy. Said Klein couldn’t hold up to Mac. Personally I didn’t like the grip of his screwdrivers.
> 
> So I tried Whia. While the handles are supper comfortable, I don’t think they are any better. Unless you buy the ones with the metal on the end of the handle, there pretty soft. It didn’t take much to mar up the handles of the daily driver. I had a metal in the handle screwdriver once. Tossed it out in the first few weeks after the first “mishap”.
> 
> ...



Yup I agree, been using them since they came out. 
Switched to wireless and love it.. Trac-balls are the way to go.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I just buy Klein screwdrivers and they seem just fine for what I do with them. I seem to have the same ones for years. I know what they are by feel and what to expect from them. If they need to be replaced, I replace them. Im not interested in buying a screwdriver with Burger King colors and a funky shaped handle.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

cabletie said:


> I worked with a guy a few years ago that was a mechanic in a former life. He never understood electricians love affair with Klein. I think he was a Mac guy. Said Klein couldn’t hold up to Mac. *Personally I didn’t like the grip of his screwdrivers. *
> 
> So I tried Whia. While the handles are supper comfortable, I don’t think they are any better. Unless you buy the ones with the metal on the end of the handle, there pretty soft. It didn’t take much to mar up the handles of the daily driver. I had a metal in the handle screwdriver once. Tossed it out in the first few weeks after the first “mishap”.
> 
> ...



I could never stand the feel of those square handled MAC or Snap-On screwdrivers, if you really got a good grip and applied torque it would dig into my hands.

I liked the rubber type Klein handles until I got my first German style Ergonomic handles, I think they were Sandvik. Now I have a lot of Wiha.


----------

